# Red Eyed Tree Frog HELP!!



## CanoeGuy19 (Jul 22, 2018)

So, my red eyed tree frogs were doing fine up until 2 days ago, I have noticed a strong red discolouration on the smaller one (Particularly its legs), and the larger one has seemingly dark blue and sometimes purple legs. None of them appear to be behaving any less active however the smaller one is starting to get quite worryingly skinny. I have tried three different sizes and kinds of live food but it just doesn't seem to be interested in eating at all?! The other frog is feeding well as far as I'm concerned.

Their humidity ranges between 65%-85%
Temperatures range from 74 degrees Fahrenheit to 80 degrees Fahrenheit Usually sits about 77.5 to 78 on average. 

Every single piece of decor that went into this tank was sterilised by either boiling it or putting it in the oven. The plants were sprayed down with de-chlorinated water and had their soil removed & replaced.

I supplement their food twice a week with vitamins and calcium and they also have UVA/UVB 5% lighting to synthesise their own.

If I ever handle them I only do it if absolutely necessary, (like this instance a frog not eating and getting very skinny) and I use powderless latex free gloves sprayed with de-chlorinated water. 

I'm already planning to get them both treated with my local vet, however I believe it may be too late for at least one of the frogs. Worth a 
try either way I guess is there anything I can do for them in the mean time??

Photos:



























Thank you for your time any help will be appreciated.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Jeezus, man. I am _So_ sorry to be reading this.

I just checked ye prior posts. I get the impression ye Seriously tried to check these frogs out. Looks like ye took advice on board too. Did all ye could. And now this?

Listen; I've kept amphibians all my life. I probably peaked fifteen, twenty years ago. So, I sort of speak from those days.

Mantellas, Dendrobates, Red Eyes? They were the new kids on the block. Specialist stuff. Known to be dicey. 

Back then? The entry level frog was a Ceratophrys. What they started labeling the " Pacman Frog'. Like the 'Mutant Ninja Red Eared Turtle' before them, they became flavour of the month. Kids were buying them.

Now? I see complete beginners buying, keeping, even _Breeding_ Dendrobates?! I'm aghast, frankly.

And, yes; I've seen the Red Eyed offered as 'Just a Tree Frog'.

No they're not. I don't think so. Back when they first appeared, back in my hey day, they were spoken of in whispers. " Delicate ". " Difficult ". " For the Advanced Keeper ".

Somehow, they've managed to stay around. Even seem to have got a toe hold. But, I'm afraid, you look to be experiencing what was spoken of, in hushed murmurs, back in the day.

Were yours CB? If so; What is the breeder saying? If not? That would be heart breaking. And a very dark reflection on how the 'Hobby' is going.

Expect only a bill, from most of todays vet's.

I truly wish I could offer Anything more positive.

Life can be a bitch.


----------



## CanoeGuy19 (Jul 22, 2018)

They are captive bread. In my opinion these guys have pretty basic care needs. It's just the details that could use some work. Pet stores don't give you them and unless your enclosure is in seemingly perfect balance. Anything can stress them out enough to set off this disease. It's like a ticking time bomb. I was initially planning to breed these guys in the long term future but knowing how difficult they are to care for I wouldn't sell these guys to anyone. These guys will be the only frogs of this species I ever keep. I'm confident with careful application of medication both these guys could pull through. However loosing at least one frog seems to be a probable possibility right now. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

CanoeGuy19 said:


> Anything can stress them out enough to set off this disease. It's like a ticking time bomb.


Yep. About what we were saying in the old days.




CanoeGuy19 said:


> They are captive bread.


Brown bread soon enough, probably.


Oh well. Can't make omelettes without breaking eggs. Our sort Vs the Logging sort, I guess?

Just record every, tiny, detail of every step. And be sure to get it onto the internet. That way, others will get to pore over it and, maybe, finger crawl closer to the solutions?

What I always tried to do anyway ~ once I got a computer.


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Red Eyes are actually easy to keep, unless as with most things, you keep them incorrectly!

The biggest killer is lack of ventilation and a wet environment. This stems from outdated care sheets stating they need super-high humidity causing keepers to blank off ventilation and drench the enclosure in an attempt to hit the 80-90% that they supposedly need. All this creates is the perfect breeding ground for bacteria.

There should be no visible water droplets in the enclosure except in the short period after spraying and the substrate should be dryish to damp. Not wet.
De-chorinated water in a bowl changed daily is all the water they need.
60% humidity is great, and above all ventilation.

Remember, they live in trees. Not bogs.


----------



## CanoeGuy19 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks, this is pretty helpful. The humidity is on the decline now I will only spray once a day from now on and the water feature can do the rest. 
I believe the larger frog is not infected and will likely not need treatment however the smaller one is not far from critical and must see a vet soon.

Any tips on getting him to eat? He's been struggling since I've got him (I think).


----------



## CanoeGuy19 (Jul 22, 2018)

!!Update!! So, I stopped spraying the tank and just let the water feature take over on the humidity. So far I can't get it any lower than 74%- 77% but, this seems to have done the trick to some degree, the redness is fading and in its place the blue is starting to come back. I have not cancelled their trip to the vets yet though. the male is looking much less sluggish and they're both quite active though the female still seems to be a dominant feeder. I have upped their supplements from twice a week with calcium to thrice a week and cut down D3 to once a week with calcium as they have a UV lighting though it has poor coverage.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Brilliant! :2thumb:


----------

